# Tablet slightly cracked, screen not working



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I got an A1CS Rapid 5 for christmas last year. It is a brilliant tablet but i dropped it flat on the floor. There is only a small crack it isn't even that big but now the touch screen isn't working at all. I am on holiday now and will be going to a shop tomorrow to borrow a screw driver to look inside. What should i look for?
How do i know what ACTUALLY is causing it to stop working (ie not the fall but the fall did something which made something to stop working).
What am i looking for then?
Also for each problem can you give a solution and a rough price if needed to pay anything when doing the solution.
I am not very experienced in these sort of gadgets, i am experienced in desktops and a bit in TVs only. 
Thanks


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

can someone help me out ?


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks for the help :/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never had one apart, and it's not something that repairs aren't something that can easily be explained to a non technical person.

Find a repair shop and get a quote. In most instances, unless it's under warranty, it's more cost effective to simply replace it.


----------

